# How To Get Gold cpu's??



## SeanKim (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi everyone

Everybody How To Get Gold cpu's??

Because We are Trading company

My clent need many gold cpu and board

any have a idea please email to me

[email protected]

thank you


----------



## Refining Rick (Oct 30, 2017)

Buy them on EBay.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Oct 30, 2017)

Come to America, bring lots of 100 dollar bills and I will sell you boards by the ton and 100's of pounds of processors.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 31, 2017)

If reject ones will be OK, there are surely a lot of them rejected by the various electronics manufacturing facilities in Korea.


----------



## Flakes (Nov 21, 2017)

silversaddle1 said:


> Come to America, bring lots of 100 dollar bills and I will sell you boards by the ton and 100's of pounds of processors.


I’m in America I have a 100 can I buy?

Very much I like ($


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Flakes said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > Come to America, bring lots of 100 dollar bills and I will sell you boards by the ton and 100's of pounds of processors.
> ...



Everything is for sale. All you have to do is be able to beat my other buyer's numbers. Oh, and don't forget the 100 dollar bills when you come.


----------



## Flakes (Nov 22, 2017)

...yeah I’m In the states, do you have a website or anything?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 22, 2017)

No website. You can contact me right here on the forum.


----------



## Nuggetveteran (Nov 23, 2017)

Email sent.Wide variety of CPUs available


----------

